# 10/22 scope



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

I have 2 daughters who are going to start a hunter education class next month. I need to get a .22 ready and let them practice a little. The only .22 I currently own is a 10/22. Whats a good scope for this rifle that won't break the bank? Or should I just go buy a new .22 with a scope?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

A nice Nikon Buckmaster 3x9 would be great and last a lifetime.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One thing that I would suggest is to stay away from the typical .22 rifle scope and go with one with a 1" tube. That being said just about any manufacture will have a nice scope at a reasonable price to go onto the rifle. 
That being said I would start the girls out with open sights and teach them how to use them instead of a scope at first. Then once they know how to shoot the open sights move on to a rifle with a scope.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

My boys have all started out with scopes. Hard to beat the simmons 22mag 4x.








They like scopes on shotguns too :lol:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

For the 10-22, I don't think you can go wrong with any of the cheaper models of reputable name scopes; bushnell, simmons, tasco, etc. Just take the advise that was mentioned above and get a 1" scope tube model. Power above 4 is pretty usless for 22lr as well so you can usually get by with an inexpensive 4X scope. I would buy the best one you can afford, but any of these will work fine forever.--------SS


----------



## roper (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey, I'm not trying to hijack this thread, but I have a problem that kind of fits into this catagory. I put a Simmons Blazer 3-9x40 on my 10/22 and can't get it sighted in. The problem that I'm having is that I can't get it to go "up" any farther, meaning that the up adjustment is "topped out" so to speak. I'm still hitting about an inch and a half low at 25 yards. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Shim it.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

BIG +1 for just a cheapo Simmons, Tasco, Bushnell and Barska scopes. I have had excellent luck with all of those brands. I would stay away from BSA scopes. I have had terrible experiences with them. anywho. If it were me, I would just get a Tasco 3x9 and call it good.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Shim it.


Or get a higher MOA base. but I would shim it first..


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

The only thing about putting a scope on for hunters safety is it can not be higher magnification then 4x. I put a tasco propoint red dot on my Ruger 10/22 for my then 9 yr old daughter and she shot 26 out of 30 with only 15 needed to pass.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

> I put a tasco propoint red dot on my Ruger 10/22


Where did you get the red dot?

And thanks to all who replied!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I believe I got this one from Sportsmans but Ive even seen some at Walmart or just about any store that sells shooting supplies. Ive seen some at Walmart in the 39.00 range, they may not be a propoint but with the recoil of a .22 just about any brand or style will do. I originally picked up my propoint for my muzzy.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

if you are just looking to trying it out and dont want to spend alot i have a 3x9x40 just sitting around that i pulled off my 243 when i replaced it and i have no other rifle to put it on if you are interested its yours its just sitting in my storage unit or if anyone else might need it as well


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I've seen a few guys put cheap reflex sights on their 10/22 as well. Looks like that would make a quick handling bunny gun to me.
They were ones like this or the NC Star versions
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shooting ... type%3DGNP

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shooting ... type%3DGNP


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a leupold rifleman on my designated gopher .22lr. great scope i wouldnt put it on a centerfire just because but its plenty for the .22, and i have the 3-9x40


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> if you are just looking to trying it out and dont want to spend alot i have a 3x9x40 just sitting around that i pulled off my 243 when i replaced it and i have no other rifle to put it on if you are interested its yours its just sitting in my storage unit or if anyone else might need it as well


Thats a good offer. I'd probably take that and run if I were you...


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I have a couple of Simmons 4x "22 Mag" scopes on my .22s.
The biggest problem with using a typical big game scope intended for centerfire rifles is that the parallex is set for 100 yards or so. The rimfire (and shotgun)-specific scopes are set for less range - usually 50 yards.

Parallax is visible as an apparent movement between the reticle and the target when the shooter moves his eye anyplace but dead-center behind the scope's field-of-view - or, in extreme cases, as an out-of-focus image.

So there can be a problem when shooting at close range as is usual in Hunter Safety courses with the reticle apparently "floating" around on the target.
I also have 100-yard parallax big game scopes on a couple of .22/.22 Mags, and have seen the effect. I know what it is and how to deal with it, but it is something you should be aware of.


----------

